# Problème lecteur DVD power mac G4



## TenebraeBass (8 Mai 2010)

J'essaie d'installer leopard sur mon power mac G4, mais à chaque fois que j'insère le disque, il le crache après environ 10 secondes. J'ai testé avec d,autres DVD et c'est la même chose. Il prends très bien les CD par contre. Pourtant, dans à propos de ce mac, il y a "oui" vis-à-vis "lecture de DVD". Mon lecteur est un PHILIPS CDD5301. Est-ce que n'importe quel lecteur dvd fonctionnerait sur mon mac si j'aurais à le changer? Savez-vous pourquoi mon mac ne prends pas les DVD?


----------



## Sly54 (8 Mai 2010)

Lecteur DVD fatigué ?
SI tu pouvais tester un lecteur de DVD externe, pour voir


----------



## pascalformac (8 Mai 2010)

ou comme t'as 2 macs
 install via le mode target,  en utilisant mac2 comme " lecteur "( mac2 en target)


----------



## TenebraeBass (8 Mai 2010)

Merci pour vos réponses. J'ai essayé avec mon macbook en target mode via firewire, et quand mon G4 a redémarré, la "roulette" a tournée en boucle pendant 5 minutes avant de geler. Mais je vais le réessayer. Mais c'est quand même gênant de fonctionner sans lecteur. Je vais essayer d'en tester un autre dès que j'ai l'occasion d'en emprunter un quelque part.


----------



## pascalformac (8 Mai 2010)

ca fait des années que mon lecteur sur le G4 est mort
ca ne m'a jamais vraiment gêné
(sauf pour des manips OS, rares et qui se font alors via un autre lecteur  en mode target)

mais là te concernant c'est bizarre

A noter
c'est le mac avec le lecteur qui est en mode target , pas le mac sans lecteur


----------



## TenebraeBass (8 Mai 2010)

J'ai réessayé 2-3 fois avec mon macbook en mode target, bien sûr, et j'ai le même problème. J'ai testé sur le port firewire 800, firewire 400, débrancher et rebrancher le câble pendant qu'il essaie de booter, etc. Pourtant je suis capable de lire des fichiers sur DVD de mon macbook en target une fois que je suis entré dans le os. 

Je peux paraître arriéré avec ma nécessité d'avoir un lecteur dvd fonctionnel dans mon mac, mais c'est que je n'ai pas d'autre écran que mon moniteur d'ordinateur à la maison, donc pas de lecteur DVD conventionnel. Je peux toujours brancher mon macbook sur mon écran si je veux écouter des films, mais encore là c'est un éternel recommencement de branche-débranche à tous les coups. Et puis le iTunes store pour les films n'offre que des films en anglais au Québec... Donc je devrai me rabattre sur la location de films au format DVD encore pour un bon moment.

Note : je sais pas si je me suis bien exprimé, mais à chaque fois que j'insère un DVD, il l'éjecte après une dizaine de secondes. Pas de problème avec les cd-rom par contre.


----------



## TenebraeBass (14 Mai 2010)

Ok, problème réglé pour ce qui est du mode disque cible firewire. Il fallait juste patienter très, très, très longtemps et il finit par entrer dans l'installation de leopard.


----------

